# Loft cleaning.



## kevin321 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there. New to pigeon racing. I was just wondering what sort of materials do people use for the floor and nest boxs of there loft i.e (wood chippings) for easier cleaning or do you use anything???? Thanks.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

kevin321 said:


> Hi there. New to pigeon racing. I was just wondering what sort of materials do people use for the floor and nest boxs of there loft i.e (wood chippings) for easier cleaning or do you use anything???? Thanks.


I am new to the sport myself. A few guys in my club use crushed corn cob. I have been using it for a few months also on the floor of my loft. it works good for me. I rake it a few times a weeks and scoop out the droppings.


----------



## kevin321 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not sure that i know where to get them in ireland. But i'm going to use pine needles as the nesting material as I can get them for nothing so would they do for the loft floor and nestboxes??? Also what other materials do people use. Thanks.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm pine needles for nesting material is wonderful. But pine needles for the loft floor might be a problem. I used wood chips which are heavier than pine needles but everytime the pigeons flew, the chips would move from the center of the loft and accumulate on the sides so the center of the loft was bare. I now use sand. Its PERFECT :O its heavy enough so that it doesnt move, and absorbs any moisture so you dont need to worry about your birds getting droppings stuck on their feet. I would go with pine needles for the nesting material, and sand for the loft floor  it works great!


----------



## kevin321 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for that. Just thought it would be worth asking about the pine needles for the floor seeing that i was getting them for nothing. Thanks again


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Loft Litter*

I have tried some of everything but since I tried Oil Dry thats all I use. It is actually cat litter. You can pick up at any Auto Parts Store for about $7. Be sure to get 100% clay. I even use it in my nest boxes. I use pine needles for nesting materials


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Kevin I've tried it all, shavings, oil dry, wood pellets, and sand, the first two there is too much dust, the third worked great but hard to find and the cost is high, I now find sand to be the best of all, I get the play sand 50 lb bag from the home depot store around 4.00 a bag it will last a long time, I use a simple sieve from walmart to clean the sand from time to time works great! The sand Idea came from a film I was watching and the expert suggested sand as the best all around medium to use and he was right! Hope this helps answer your question!


----------



## swaze (Mar 3, 2010)

title of this thread is 'loft cleaning' but it seems people are talking more about ways not to clean.

the easiest, healthiest, and most visually appealing method is to have a solid floor or better yet partially solid floor (with some wire) and to just scrape it daily or every other day. ultimately this is what's healthiest for the birds and yourself. it means less dust and less chance for bad organisms to grow.

now i understand in some parts of the upper north where winters are brutal scraping in the winter can be difficult and having some kind of bedding on the floor may help to insulate the loft but during all other seasons or if you live in a warmer climate......having some kind of deep litter or bedding system is not good for the birds because of the dust and organisms that harbor in it.

invariably lofts that have litter systems and don't scrape often are lofts that deal with coccidiosis and worms. on the other hand lofts that scrape every day or every other day never have to treat for either of these diseases


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I use a floor grate system with precut carpenters paper under it. When I want to clean it I just lift up the grate and pull out the old and slide a new sheet in. Pretty simple.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think cleaning is more about people comfort that bird comfort. It also seems to be more "new world" focused than traditional. Quite a large number of old world racers only clean once or twice a year. Observing the local lofts and the race results doesn't seem to prove much as we have a fairly equal number of both styles (clean v dirty) at the top of the results list. 

My own preference is for clean, but low maintenance. I find that raised floors offer the best functional option but they are a PITA to make or pay for (that said I am making all mine based on shadybug_lofts demo thread). The second best alternative that _I have used_ is the wood pellets that are used for horse stalls. Easy to completely remove for cleaning and last long enough to not need removed very often. 

Really the question needs to be asked of you: what are you trying to achieve with your cleaning?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

swaze;532782[B said:


> ]title of this thread is 'loft cleaning' but it seems people are talking more about ways not to clean.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that scraping and cleaning is the best way to keep the loft clean and the birds healthy.


----------



## kevin321 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I have decided to get a 15kg bag of play sand as its only €3.99 in a toy shop in Tralee which is very handy and its cleaned and all. I will be using this along with scraping the loft daily i just think the sand will stop the droppings sticking to the loft floor and it will make it easier to scrap and keep it cleaner.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a handy tip for those of you who like me, live in the frozen north.
There is nothing harder to scrape than frozen poop. It's akin to scraping ice where you barely scratch the surface. There have been times after a prolonged freeze where only a hammer and chisel will remove it.
I cover my loft floor with a heavy grade plastic sheet. Pigeon pooh will only barely stick to it and a sharp shovel will remove it with no effort. A stiff broom will remove most of the residue left behind.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

what about moisture in the loft ??? how do you keep it dry inside (moisture)...?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't see why thing have to be so easy. I have a plywood floor, just use a flat shovel and clean it once a week. Most people like to over think things, put on a dust mask and it takes about 20 min. and your done. My loft is 10 ft 18 ft with a 2 ft walk way in the back.
Dave


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Like Crazy Pete, I also have a plywood floor and I clean my coop every other week and it takes me about ½ hour, Boxes & Floor… I don’t feed my birds in the Loft and I don’t place any dressing in the Boxes or floor… The only think I do is use a face Mask and a 32 oz spray bottle with Vinegar & Garlic to keep the dust down on each box and floor before I scrape, After cleaning I add Food grade diatomaceous earth, a teaspoon in every box and sprinkle it all over the Floor and that’s it…!… I do the same all year round, I can boast that you wont find absolutely not one bug, lice, mites or flies ETC in my Loft, Winter or Summer… I have been doing the same thing for over 3 decades…!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Like Crazy Pete, I also have a plywood floor and I clean my coop every other week and it takes me about ½ hour, Boxes & Floor… I don’t feed my birds in the Loft and I don’t place any dressing in the Boxes or floor… The only think I do is use a face Mask and a 32 oz spray bottle with Vinegar & Garlic to keep the dust down on each box and floor before I scrape, After cleaning I add Food grade diatomaceous earth, a teaspoon in every box and sprinkle it all over the Floor and that’s it…!… I do the same all year round, I can boast that you wont find absolutely not one bug, lice, mites or flies ETC in my Loft, Winter or Summer… I have been doing the same thing for over 3 decades…!



Do they get nesting materials for their boxes?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes Jay3 they do, Hay that I get for free from the feed store… Only when I place the Cocks & Hens Together, I start Breeding but still clean the coop always in the same manner… When the first eggs start to hatch, all the Hay is thrown out of the coop and After the young are about two weeks old I replace all the nest bowls with new or clean bowls…


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Yes Jay3 they do, Hay that I get for free from the feed store… Only when I place the Cocks & Hens Together, I start Breeding but still clean the coop always in the same manner… *When the first eggs start to hatch, all the Hay is thrown out of the coop and After the young are about two weeks old I replace all the nest bowls with new or clean bowls…*




If you throw all the hay out when the first eggs hatch, do you keep hay in the nest bowls? I know that sounds dumb, but it just sounds as though the babies don't get any hay. Just asking.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Its not Dumb Jay3, Yes the hay remains in the original bowl after the Eggs Hatch, Then after the young are two weeks old I throw out Paper bowls w/Hay and replace with new and or replace with a clean Plastic Bowl “No Hay” … I clean all boxes and Floor at that time of all Hay and replace bowls as needed… After another 2 weeks I simply remove the bowl… I may have some late young Hatching but it all works out with my 2 week cleaning routine…


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Its not Dumb Jay3, Yes the hay remains in the original bowl after the Eggs Hatch, Then after the young are two weeks old I throw out Paper bowls w/Hay and replace with new and or replace with a clean Plastic Bowl “No Hay” … I clean all boxes and Floor at that time of all Hay and replace bowls as needed… After another 2 weeks I simply remove the bowl… I may have some late young Hatching but it all works out with my 2 week cleaning routine…


Do you ever have problems with splayed leg because of the babies not having nesting material?


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Do you ever have problems with splayed leg because of the babies not having nesting material?


I hate to sound redundant but my birds do have nesting materials for the first 2 weeks… On the subject of “splayed leg” I do Personally think that nest materials plays a big part in avoiding young from getting splayed legs, and yes I also think not having nesting materials may cause a higher rate of YB with splayed legs, especially using plastic bowls where the leg of YB can slide or when stepped on by the Parents… But I guess you already know this? You should check YB every day especially the first few days because they can also get stuck under the Nesting materials… If your checking your YB every day you will notice any with splayed legs Immediately… Then if ok, After or around 8/12 days the YB are ready for bands… Jay3 in all my years around pigeons every few years I do get YB with splayed legs, I guess its just the Nature of things…

Jay3 are you new to the Sport or Fancy…? Are you havin trouble picking Nesting materials or Bowls for your Birds…?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I hate to sound redundant but my birds do have nesting materials for the first 2 weeks… On the subject of “splayed leg” I do Personally think that nest materials plays a big part in avoiding young from getting splayed legs, and yes I also think not having nesting materials may cause a higher rate of YB with splayed legs, especially using plastic bowls where the leg of YB can slide or when stepped on by the Parents… But I guess you already know this? You should check YB every day especially the first few days because they can also get stuck under the Nesting materials… If your checking your YB every day you will notice any with splayed legs Immediately… Then if ok, After or around 8/12 days the YB are ready for bands… Jay3 in all my years around pigeons every few years I do get YB with splayed legs, I guess its just the Nature of things…
> 
> Jay3 are you new to the Sport or Fancy…? Are you havin trouble picking Nesting materials or Bowls for your Birds…?



Just surprised that you take the nesting material away at 2 weeks old. That's all. So was asking. Each to his own.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

kevin321 said:


> Hi there. New to pigeon racing. I was just wondering what sort of materials do people use for the floor and nest boxs of there loft i.e (wood chippings) for easier cleaning or do you use anything???? Thanks.


I use pine shavings for the floor and pine needles for the nest-bowls. The shavings keep the manure drier. I have muffed birds so the drier the better. I scrape my boxes and perches once a week and do a full cleaning once every two weeks.


----------

